# Stock radio on 00sentra



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

does anyone know how to take the damn thing out? Ive got two tens in the trunck, just sitting there waiting to be pluged in but I have no clue on how to take the radio out.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Start by identifying the different parts of the dash surrounding the radio. The look for ways they are attached. Most pieces either snap in or are screwed in. Try prying the pieces gently (if it doesnt come leave it!). Eventually youll reach the radio, unscrew it from the brackets and but the new one in. 
Sorry I cant help you more, but I have B12. To remove the radio from mine all i have to do if reach around the center consol and push...

-Nick


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

i heard something about some screws being under the little compartment on the top of the dash. did you check the b15forums?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

I have a 01 sentra se and trying to find the closest power line I can use for a amp in the trunk. how did u hook yours up? I also have 2 10s


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

*got it*

you have to pull the top compartment off, by pulling towards you...there are two screws visible, that you remove to get to the head unit.


----------



## thrasher (Aug 30, 2004)

*00sentra*

I installed my whole system in my 00 Sentra so if you need anymore tips you can e-mail me at [email protected]. By the way, do you know where i could get diagrams for a custom box to fit in my trunk?


----------

